# 20g Planted Tank Update 3/30/05



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Here is a little update on my 20g planted tank. The new plants arrive in great condition and was worth the money.

*Setup:*
1x 55watt Flourescent 10,000K
DIY C02 System
Ehiem 2213 Canister Filter
100watt Submersible Heater
Shultz Aquatic Profile Soil, Natural Gravel

*Plants:*
Java Fern Windelov
Dwarf Sagitaria
Red Ludwigia (board and narrow leaves)
Dwarf Hairgrass
Java Moss

*Fish:*
3 - Neon Tetras
1 - Otocinclus










Constructive critism please ...


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

off to a good start. I'd suggest moving the ludwigia to the back as it will get really tall after a while. Once it gets going, it really goes! I've had some get to almost 3 feet in length with large leaves. I'd also suggest adding lots more plants that are good fillers such as hygrophila - green or sunset if you can find it. Lots of rotala will also fill quickly and bushy like. Really though, just pack in a lot more.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I am planning on getting water wysteria, and possibly more dwarf sagitaria.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I agree that it's off to a good start -- will be nice to see it progress!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments...


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice start... Keep us updated.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thank you, i'll try my best.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

One thing to remember is that grown in tanks look DRASTICALLY different than newly planted tanks. Even for a newly planted tank, you are rather sparse on the plants and could use some more density to start you own. Compositionally, you will end up with a traditional U shaped scape when grown in and that is a good thing, but you might find it lacking depth.
When grown in, you will probably find yourself wanting some more windelov, and something behind the moss. I'd probably move the moss forward a little and use the open area behind it and behind the windlov to creatively sculpt some rotala sp. green. The repens on the left will work for you if you keep up with your trimming. This plant does well with just toping. No need to uproot and replant evertime..

..YMMV


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Gomer said:


> One thing to remember is that grown in tanks look DRASTICALLY different than newly planted tanks. Even for a newly planted tank, you are rather sparse on the plants and could use some more density to start you own. Compositionally, you will end up with a traditional U shaped scape when grown in and that is a good thing, but you might find it lacking depth.
> When grown in, you will probably find yourself wanting some more windelov, and something behind the moss. I'd probably move the moss forward a little and use the open area behind it and behind the windlov to creatively sculpt some rotala sp. green. The repens on the left will work for you if you keep up with your trimming. This plant does well with just toping. No need to uproot and replant evertime..
> 
> ..YMMV


I am getting more java fern (regular) this week along with a few water lettuce floating on top. I also want to get some more dwarf sagitaria in the foreground.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Regular java fern will get quite large in a tank this size. You might want to stick with windelov.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Gomer said:


> Regular java fern will get quite large in a tank this size. You might want to stick with windelov.


Keep in mind that regular java fern take grows slowly so I shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

well you are injecting co2 so that will speed up things A LOT


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I have seen LARGE normal java fern in a low light non CO2 tank as well.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I've seen java fern in tanks ranging from 5- 100 + gallons, so why can I keep them in a 20g?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Not saying you can't, just saying they wont look as appealing in a 20g compared to a 100g.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Not trying to be rude or anything but I probably would like the way java fern looks in my tank upon where I am going to place it.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

that is what counts. Keep us updated with your tank


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for understanding, I greatly appreciate it. Although I can't seem to get this C02 to diffuse, the bubble in the air tubing isn't going all the way down to the opening and releasing bubbles into the intake.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

having the tank the way YOU like is what matters.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> having the tank the way YOU like is what matters.


 you bet it is. If the java fern I get over grows, theres always pruning and selling I can do 

But need help w/ diffusing the C02!!! >_<


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

If you have an active yeast culture (ie producing any CO2) and you cant get it to bubble at all, then you have an air leak somewhere...most likely where the airline fits throught he bottle cap.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

That was what I had in mind, but I use a drill bit just perfect for the airline to fit through tight. The water level in the bottle is about 4 inches from the cap, is that too low?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Did you use any sort of sealant like silicone? If not, that is highly likely why you leak. Get some dishsoap and mix it with some water. Put this solution completely around this area. If you get bubbles, then you have a leak.

The water level shouldnt matter.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Gomer said:


> Did you use any sort of sealant like silicone? If not, that is highly likely why you leak. Get some dishsoap and mix it with some water. Put this solution completely around this area. If you get bubbles, then you have a leak.
> 
> The water level shouldnt matter.


It was working before and it didn't have a sealant.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

just because it was working before doesn't mean a leak didn't develope. Do try the soap test


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Yea true heh, i'll try. If not i've got a nice 64oz jar ready for a new DIY C02. It's more sturdy also.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Its movie time!*

Well I decided to make a short clip of my 20g planted tank, it is about a minute long.

http://www.thatsmytank.com/downloads/1.wmv

Enjoy!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Update 3/30/05 20g!*

I've received so many plants, it almost looks like a jungle once it all grows! I believe the rotala thats floating is indica but not sure. As you can see the moss really grew perfect on my driftwood so I decided to attach what ever I had left to a few other pieces of driftwood including the one with the java fern windelov on it.

Here are some pictures!









































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I see the pictures are hosted on thatsmytank.com However at this point in time they are not showing.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes, my server is down at the moment. They reset every month, they should be up within 2-3 hours. Sorry about that guys.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Plants are showing now ....


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Please do not post a new topic everytime you update your tank. By keeping it under the same topic, people can see the tank's progress over time.

On your tank. You need to plant more stem plants. IMHO,you should fill in the back left corner with stem plants, and use the flat driftwood along with small rock, cover them both Windelv ferns and use this as a barrier to seperate the stem plants from the foreground.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Again as I have said in the past thread that this wasn't going to be my real aquascape. I just toss in the plants and plant anywhere, I will find sometime to think of an aquascape. I have a few more bunches of red ludwigia coming next week.


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> Please do not post a new topic everytime you update your tank. By keeping it under the same topic, people can see the tank's progress over time.
> 
> On your tank. You need to plant more stem plants. IMHO,you should fill in the back left corner with stem plants, and use the flat driftwood along with small rock, cover them both Windelv ferns and use this as a barrier to seperate the stem plants from the foreground.


Ditto, im sure youve seen others threads listed as a tank journal. The point of this is to show and document the evolution of the tank from the starting point to the current point in time.

Tank looks good but i still see lots of background. Your choice, more plants or algae ? 

Andrew


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Okay sure I will keep that in mind next time I post updates of my tank.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I've gone and merged the threads.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thank you ...


----------

